# Großes Json Objekt benutzen



## MettiSys (27. Apr 2016)

Hallo,

ich bekomme über eine REST-Request ein ca 40mb großes Json-Objekt (String) zurück.
Mit diesem Objekt möchte ich gerne weiter arbeiten.

Code :

```
InputStream stream = con.getInputStream();
reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(stream));

StringBuilder buffer = new StringBuilder();
String output;

while ((output = reader.readLine()) != null) {
    buffer.append(output);
}
                 
JSONObject parentObject = new JSONObject(buffer.toString());
JSONObject artikelobjekt = parentObject.getJSONObject("ADRESSLISTE");
JSONArray parentArray = artikelobjekt.getJSONArray("ADRESSE");
```


die Variable buffer kann ich auch ohne Probleme in einer sqllite abspeicher.
aber sobald ich das JsonObjekt parentobject erzeuge, stürtzt mir der Emulator ab und sagt OutofMemory.

gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit einen Inputstream zu einem json Objekt zu erzeugen um damit weiter zu arbeiten ?


----------



## Thallius (27. Apr 2016)

Ganz ehrlich. Wozu in Gottes Namen brauchst du 40MB an Adressen auf einmal?


----------



## MettiSys (27. Apr 2016)

Unter den Adressen sind noch Haufen Artikel Daten gelistet etc, deswegen is das ding leider so groß.


----------



## Thallius (27. Apr 2016)

Deswegen heißt so ein Dingen "REST-Service", weil man da nur das anfragt was man gerade benötigt. Was also willst du mit den Daten machen dass du die alle auf einmal brauchst? Du kannst sie genauso gut in einer Schleife einzeln vom Service holen.


----------



## MettiSys (27. Apr 2016)

Ich bekomme nur dieses Objekt zurück und kein kleineres oder eingeschränktes, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte hät ich das ina schleife gelöst, aber die hab ich leider nicht


----------



## Thallius (27. Apr 2016)

Das kann ich kaum glauben. Dann ist der REST-Service vollkommen unbrauchbar und sollte neu geschrieben werden.


----------

